# Daemonscape



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Deamonscape is a small family run company specialising in resin terrain, vehicles and bases at a very reasonable price. Their reputation for great customer service has earned them a lot of custom on their ebay store.

Product ranges:
Resin bases
25-28mm vehicles
25-28mm scenary
6mm scale vehicles and scenary


Sample pictures

Bases




















25-28mm vehicles




















25-28mm Scenary


















6mm vehicles and scenary.

















​Useful links:
Home
Ebay store
Contact
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice find. Some of their vehicles would work well in scenery for 40k or infinity :grin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I found them via ebay by searching for "tower scenary" for my ork weirdboy tower wagon that i'm working on. It came up with this. Which i decided would suit my purpose, after receiving updates on where in the casting process the tower was it arrived within a week, and it looks awesome in real life. I'll post a picture of the finished weirdboy wagon here once it's complete.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've actually pruchased terrain from these guys before and I thought it was great really. Can't complain at all.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like the three barrel turret, it looks just like old battleship guns and would look sweet on the table. I'll be picking one up soon.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

a lot of there stuff looks like it crawled out of Command and conquer game. That heavy tank just screams mammoth tank or Apocalypse tank to me, it just needs another cannon.

now theirs a thought, a Red Alert soviet themed imperial guard army would be the sweetest thing ever.


----------

